# No sé si ABRIR esta botella



## Serena77

¡Hola!

En un libro didáctico hay la siguiente frase:

"No sé si *abrir* esta botella vino, es carísimo.
 Mujer, ábrela, es una ocasión especial."

Me gustaría saber si podría sustituir *"abrir"* por *"abro"*. 

¿Por qué, en este caso, se usa el verbo en infinitivo?

¿Hay alguna explicación gramatical para ello?

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Dentellière

Serena77 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> En un libro didáctico hay la siguiente frase:
> "No sé si *abrir* esta botella vino, es carísimo.
> Mujer, ábrela, es una ocasión especial."
> Me gustaría saber si podría sustituir *"abrir"* por *"abro"*.
> ¿Por qué, en este caso, se usa el verbo en infinitivo?
> ¿Hay alguna explicación gramatical para ello?


 

Yo diría que "*Abrir*" es perfecto.

(También podría ser : No sé si _voy a_ abrir esta botella o no (Depende del contexto)

No sé si + inf.

:]


----------



## chamyto

Hola , otra opción es que uses el subjuntivo .

_No sé si abra esta botella de vino._

Tanto el infinitivo como el  subjuntivo encajan en ese contexto .


----------



## chamyto

Dentellière said:


> Yo diría que "*Abrir*" es perfecto.
> 
> (También podría ser : No sé si _voy a_ abrir esta botella o no (Depende del contexto)
> 
> No sé si + inf.
> 
> :]



Ahí estás dando a entender que estás intentando abrir la botella ( porque el tapón está muy duro , por ejemplo ) y es probable que necesites ayuda . No es el mismo contexto que se ha dicho anteriormente . Los otros son más bien contexto de futuro .


----------



## Estopa

Serena77 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> En un libro didáctico hay la siguiente frase:
> 
> "No sé si *abrir* esta botella vino, es carísimo.
> Mujer, ábrela, es una ocasión especial."
> 
> Me gustaría saber si podría sustituir *"abrir"* por *"abro"*.
> 
> ¿Por qué, en este caso, se usa el verbo en infinitivo?
> 
> ¿Hay alguna explicación gramatical para ello?
> 
> ¡Muchísimas gracias!



Si no recuerdo mal, el uso del infinitivo responde a la coincidencia de sujetos en la frase (en este caso "yo").

No sé (yo) si abrir (yo) esta botella.
No sé (yo) si abrirá (él) esta botella.
No sé (yo) si abriremos (nosotros) esta botella para celebrar la victoria de nuestro equipo.

El uso del presente de subjntivo al que alude Chamyto se me hace un poco extraño. ¿Alguien más puede confirmarlo?

No sé (yo) si abra (yo) esta botella de vino.

Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Estopa said:


> El uso del presente de subjntivo al que alude Chamyto se me hace un poco extraño. ¿Alguien más puede confirmarlo?
> 
> No sé (yo) si abra (yo) esta botella de vino.
> 
> Gracias.


 
En español de España no se usa el subjuntivo. Por eso nos suena extraño.
Pero, en algunos países de América, detrás de  "no sé si" utilizan el subjuntivo, como en el ejemplo de _Chamyto_.


----------



## Estopa

Gracias Pinairun. Ahora me queda la duda de si el presente de subjuntivo se usaría también en Latinoamérica cuando hay coincidencia de sujetos, o si en la frase de Chamyto correspondería siempre a la tercera persona de singular:

No sé (yo) si abra (yo?/él/ella) esa botella


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> En español de España no se usa el subjuntivo. Por eso nos suena extraño.
> Pero, en algunos países de América, detrás de  "no sé si" utilizan el subjuntivo, como en el ejemplo de _Chamyto_.



A mí me suena bien el subjuntivo, Pina. En 1ª persona prefiero el infinitivo, pero ¿cómo expresaríamos en España esta idea cuando se habla de otra persona? El futuro no transmite la misma información, creo:

_Tu hijo ha ganado. No sé si abrirás una botella de cava_ (desconozco si lo harás)

En cambio: 

_Mi hijo ha ganado. No sé si abrir una botella de cava._ (me pregunto si sería buena idea que lo hiciera, estoy por hacerlo)
_Tu hijo ha ganado. Ni sé si abras una botella de cava_ (lo mismo que la anterior, con otra persona)


----------



## torrebruno

A mí me resulta también muy desconcertante el uso del subjuntivo en estos casos. Es la primera vez que lo veo así aplicado.
La connotación que apunta _Lurrezko_ referente a terceros es interesante, pero veo algo raro. 



> _Mi hijo ha ganado. No sé si abrir una botella de manzanilla. (me pregunto si sería buena idea que lo hiciera, estoy por hacerlo)_
> _Tu hijo ha ganado. Ni sé si abras una botella de manzanilla (lo mismo que la anterior, con otra persona) _


 
¿En este segundo caso, me pregunto que es una buena idea que mi amigo piense que es buena idea abrir una botella de manzanilla para festejar la victoria de su hijo?
No termino de verlo.


----------



## Lurrezko

torrebruno said:


> ¿En este segundo caso, me pregunto que es una buena idea que mi amigo piense que es buena idea abrir una botella de manzanilla para festejar la victoria de su hijo?
> No termino de verlo.



Quizá sea regional o incluso personal. La cuestión es que con otra persona no podemos usar infinitivo y el futuro (a mi entender) no expresa lo mismo. La idea tácita que oigo es:
_
Tu hijo ha ganado. No sé si (vale la pena que) abras una botella de cava._


----------



## Fernando

Yo tampoco (Extremadura/Madrid) entiendo el uso del subjuntivo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué curioso. ¿Cómo expresaríais esa idea? _No sé si abrir_, pero aplicado a otra persona.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> A mí me suena bien el subjuntivo, Pina. En 1ª persona prefiero el infinitivo, pero ¿cómo expresaríamos en España esta idea cuando se habla de otra persona? El futuro no transmite la misma información, creo:
> 
> _Tu hijo ha ganado. No sé si abrirás una botella de cava_ (desconozco si lo harás)
> 
> En cambio:
> 
> _Mi hijo ha ganado. No sé si abrir una botella de cava._ (me pregunto si sería buena idea que lo hiciera, estoy por hacerlo)
> _Tu hijo ha ganado. Ni sé si abras una botella de cava_ (lo mismo que la anterior, con otra persona)


 
Si me dirigiera a otra persona tendría que cambiarlo un poco:   No sé si  deberías abrir...
No sé si deberíamos abrir...
O algo así.

Pero no diría, sin duda,  _no sé si abras. _Porque para mí rechina.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Si me dirigiera a otra persona tendría que cambiarlo un poco:   No sé si  deberías abrir...
> No sé si deberíamos abrir...
> O algo así.
> 
> Pero no diría, sin duda,  _no sé si abras. _Porque para mí rechina.



Me pregunto por qué me suena natural, no me parece un catalanismo. Tengo contacto diario con latinoamericanos, quizá sea por eso. Esperemos a ver cómo suena en América.


----------



## Anemoah

Lurrezko, esa frase con subjuntivo me suena raro, como incompleta. Hasta que no has puesto los paréntesis no le he pillado el sentido (no sé si vale la pena que abras...)


----------



## Aviador

Pues a mí, "como hispanoamericano", el subjuntivo me parece perfecto en este caso, pero no sólo por eso, sino porque es justamente el subjuntivo el modo que en castellano expresa, entre otras, la *idea de duda* implícita en la frase de la consulta.

Saludos.


----------



## Serena77

Gracias a todos!

Bueno, lo que veo es que estoy pensando en portugués...

Aquí diríamos: "No sé si ABRO la botella" (o si no la abro).

Estaría mal usar el presente de indicativo?

Es la primera vez que veo una construcción así en español. Esto de usar el infinitivo está indicado porque uso el condicional SI?

Eso vale porque el sujeto es el mismo? 

Yo podría decir:

"No sé si *vengo* a la fiesta"  ?  

O tendría que decir 

"No sé si *venir* a la fiesta".

Muchas gracias, eso se me hace dificilísimo entender.


----------



## Aviador

Serena77 said:


> [...]
> Yo podría decir:
> 
> "No sé si *vengo* a la fiesta"  ?
> 
> O tendría que decir
> 
> "No sé si *venir* a la fiesta".
> 
> [...]


Yo diría _no sé si *venga* a la fiesta_, con subjuntivo porque lo que quiero expresar es duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Anemoah

A mí personalmente me sigue extrañando el subjuntivo, y acabo de comprobar que el presente de indicativo también jeje.
Lo que mejor me suena es el infinitivo.


----------



## Fernando

En San Google, "no sé si abrir" aparece con 74 mil resultados y en el caso de "No sé si abra" tiene 23 mil. En la mayor parte de los casos (si no en todos) se trata de gente que quiere decir "habrá".


----------



## kunvla

Estopa said:


> Gracias Pinairun. Ahora me queda la duda de si el presente de subjuntivo se usaría también en Latinoamérica cuando hay coincidencia de sujetos, o si en la frase de Chamyto correspondería siempre a la tercera persona de singular:
> 
> No sé (yo) si abra (yo?/él/ella) esa botella



Hola Estopa: Te dejo estos datos que creo aclaran tu duda:



> El subjuntivo, Jesús Fernández Álvarez
> Edelsa, 199
> 
> El verbo _saber_ presenta la particularidad de admitir el subjuntivo junto  al infinitivo en la expresión «_no sé qué te diga_ = «no sé qué decirte»,  también algunos hablantes de procedencia no castellana (asturianos y  gallegos) emplean formas de este tipo:_ No sé si venga_, en vez de, _No sé  si (debo) venir_.





> El subjuntivo en español, María Ángeles Sastre Ruano
> Ediciones Colegio de España, 1997
> 
> _No sé cuándo vuelva_ [la actitud del hablante es la de sopesar
> pros y contras antes de tomar una decisión] / _No sé si venga_.
> _No sé cuándo volveré_ [ignorancia respecto de una conducta futura, duda  respecto al cumplimiento de la acción] / _No sé si volveré_.





> Heridas privadas, Raúl Tola*
> Peisa, 2002
> 
> Alfredo ha salido. Dejó una nota sobre la mesa de noche de Aída: «No sé si venga a dormir, vieja».
> 
> *Raúl Tola Pedraglio (Lima, 1975) Estudió en la Universidad Católica. Es uno de los periodistas más conocidos del Perú





> Espuma, Karla Suárez*
> Editorial Norma, 2002
> 
> Dentro de tres días cumple un mes aquí y dice Ernesto que hay que celebrarlo, que nos vamos de parranda, yo no sé si vaya con ellos, prefiero que Elena salga y se divierta.
> 
> *Karla Suárez (La Habana, Cuba, 28 de octubre de 1969). Narradora cubana.


Saludos,


----------



## chamyto

Aviador said:


> Yo diría _no sé si *venga* a la fiesta_, con subjuntivo porque lo que quiero expresar es duda.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente deacuerdo

Por aquí este tipo de expesiones sí se dicen/oyen .


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí también se oyen, cierto, pero dichas por personas que proceden de Hispanoamérica, que son muchas. Y el oído se va haciendo a esos giros.


----------



## Estopa

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _Tu hijo ha ganado. No sé si abrirás una botella de cava_ (desconozco si lo harás)
> 
> En cambio:
> 
> _Mi hijo ha ganado. No sé si abrir una botella de cava._ (me pregunto si sería buena idea que lo hiciera, estoy por hacerlo)
> _Tu hijo ha ganado. Ni sé si abras una botella de cava_ (lo mismo que la anterior, con otra persona)



Tienes razón. En futuro la frase tiene otro sentido. Quizá se podría expresar la idea con "deber" + infinitivo:

Mi hijo ha ganado. No sé si debo abrir una botella de cava
Tu hijo ha ganado. No sé si debes abrir una botella de cava

¡Gracias por tomarte tantas molestias, kunvla, para responder a mi pregunta!.


----------



## Duometri

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Qué curioso. ¿Cómo expresaríais esa idea? _No sé si abrir_, pero aplicado a otra persona.


 

Yo diría: "no sé si que abras" o "no sé si decirte que abras". Me suena coloquial, pero correcto.


----------



## Jonno

La segunda vale, pero ¿"no sé si que abras" te suena bien? A mi me parece una construcción extrañísima y no la entendería.


----------



## Duometri

Jonno said:


> La segunda vale, pero ¿"no sé si que abras" te suena bien? A mi me parece una construcción extrañísima y no la entendería.


 
No sé. Ya he dicho que me suena coloquial, y desde luego nunca la diría en un contexto formal. A lo mejor es jerga madrileña. Llevo aquí tantos años que ya estoy abducido.


----------



## Jonno

Yo suelo ir por Madrid y amigos madrileños suelen venir por aquí y nunca la había escuchado


----------



## Duometri

Jonno said:


> Yo suelo ir por Madrid y amigos madrileños suelen venir por aquí y nunca la había escuchado


 
He buscado en google "no sé si que" y con este sentido he encontrado muy pocos casos: "no sé si que la maten", "no sé si que lo acompañe", etc. Igual no es madrileño y es simplemente raro.


----------



## jmx

_No sé si abra la botella._
_No sé si venga a la fiesta._

Solo quería decir a mí que estas frases también me suenan naturales, en el contexto adecuado de la vida real (no escritas en un libro). Y apenas tengo contacto con latinoamericanos.


----------



## mirx

Serena77 said:


> Me gustaría saber si podría sustituir *"abrir"* por *"abro"*.


Para mí.

No sé si la abro (o no la abro)
No sé si abrirla.
No sé si la abra.

Uno y dos son lo mismo y perfectamente coloquiales. No podría decidirme por una u otra. La tercera expresa una situación de duda más lejana en el futuro.

No sé si abrir la botella. _-Ahora, ya la tengo en las manos y no me decido-._
No sé si la abra. _-Mañana que se presente la oportunidad durante la cena de graduación-._


----------



## caniho

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Qué curioso. ¿Cómo expresaríais esa idea? _No sé si abrir_, pero aplicado a otra persona.



_Juan no sabe si abrir esa botella._
_No sé si Juan va a abrir/abrirá esa botella_


----------



## caniho

Serena77 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> En un libro didáctico hay la siguiente frase:
> 
> "No sé si *abrir* esta botella de vino, es carísimo.
> Mujer, ábrela, es una ocasión especial."
> 
> Me gustaría saber si podría sustituir *"abrir"* por *"abro"*.
> 
> ¿Por qué, en este caso, se usa el verbo en infinitivo?
> 
> ¿Hay alguna explicación gramatical para ello?
> 
> ¡Muchísimas gracias!



No se puede decir _abro_, al menos no con el mismo sentido, aunque no sabría darte ninguna razón.


----------



## Lurrezko

caniho said:


> _Juan no sabe si abrir esa botella._
> _No sé si Juan va a abrir/abrirá esa botella_



Creo que no expresa la misma idea, caniho. Con _no sé si abrir esa botella_, o _no sé si abras esa botella_, estás diciendo que crees que sería buena idea hacerlo, que quizá valdría la pena. No estás expresando una duda sobre el hecho en sí, que es lo que expresan tus frases.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

jmartins said:


> _No sé si abra la botella._
> _No sé si venga a la fiesta._
> 
> Solo quería decir a mí que estas frases también me suenan naturales, en el contexto adecuado de la vida real (no escritas en un libro). Y apenas tengo contacto con latinoamericanos.


 

Parece que hemos descubierto otra diferencia regional, porque a mí, al igual que otros foreros desde Extremadura o Andalucía, las expresiones citadas  con el subjuntivo no sólo me parece raras, sino que me cuesta entenderlas.


----------



## Aviador

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Parece que hemos descubierto otra diferencia regional, porque a mí, al igual que otros foreros desde Extremadura o Andalucía, las expresiones citadas  con el subjuntivo no sólo me parece raras, sino que me cuesta entenderlas.


Si nos ponemos a rizar el rizo, lo que debería causar extrañeza y hacer la expresión difícil de entender sería usar el presente de indicativo a mi juicio.
_No sé si vengo a la fiesta_ estrictamente implica que el hablante no tiene consciencia de su propio acto de ir a la fiesta: _Estoy confundido; no sé si vengo a la fiesta o vengo a otra cosa_.
Este es un ejemplo rebuscado, lo sé, pero me sirve para justificar la preferencia por el subjuntivo.

Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Aviador said:


> Si nos ponemos a rizar el rizo, lo que debería causar extrañeza y hacer la expresión difícil de entender sería usar el presente de indicativo a mi juicio.
> _No sé si vengo a la fiesta_ estrictamente implica que el hablante no tiene consciencia de su propio acto de ir a la fiesta: _Estoy confundido; no sé si vengo a la fiesta o vengo a otra cosa_.
> Este es un ejemplo rebuscado, lo sé, pero me sirve para justificar la preferencia por el subjuntivo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Es que yo no uso el indicativo, sino el infinitivo.

No sé si venir a la fiesta que se celebra el domingo.

En la frase de la pregunta yo diría claramente
"No sé si abrir la botella"


----------



## caniho

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Creo que no expresa la misma idea, caniho. Con _no sé si abrir esa botella_, o _no sé si abras esa botella_, estás diciendo que crees que sería buena idea hacerlo, que quizá valdría la pena. No estás expresando una duda sobre el hecho en sí, que es lo que expresan tus frases.



Bueno, para mí _no sé si abras_ no expresa nada, simplemente es una frase mal formada. Todo lo más por aquí se puede oir '_no se si *que* abras_', pero solo en un registro muy coloquial. Creo que alguien ya lo mencionó.


----------



## Duometri

caniho said:


> Bueno, para mí _no sé si abras_ no expresa nada, simplemente es una frase mal formada. Todo lo más por aquí se puede oir '_no se si *que* abras_', pero solo en un registro muy coloquial. Creo que alguien ya lo mencionó.


 
Gracias Caniho. Ya empezaba a pensar que era el único


----------



## Lurrezko

caniho said:


> Bueno, para mí _no sé si abras_ no expresa nada, simplemente es una frase mal formada. Todo lo más por aquí se puede oir '_no se si *que* abras_', pero solo en un registro muy coloquial. Creo que alguien ya lo mencionó.



_No sé si que abras_ no le va a la zaga en cuanto a construcción inusitada. Parece que en gran parte de España no sabríamos transmitir la idea de _no sé si abrir_ (la conveniencia de hacer algo), aplicado a otra persona que la 1ª, sin usar una perífrasis (_no sé si vale la pena que abras_).


----------



## chamyto

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí también se oyen, cierto, pero dichas por personas que proceden de Hispanoamérica, que son muchas. Y el oído se va haciendo a esos giros.



El oído y el habla...


----------



## francisgranada

caniho said:


> No se puede decir _abro_, al menos no con el mismo sentido, aunque no sabría darte ninguna razón.


 
Pregunto a los nativos, si no se puede(a) enteder la diferencia así: 

_"No sé si *abro* (abra) esta botella de vino"_ se refiere explícitamente a _mí_ (seré *yo* que decidiré y eventualmente abriré la botella)

_"No sé si *abrir* esta botella de vino"_ se refiere a la idea _mía_, porque lo estoy diciendo yo, pero fisicamente la puede abrir también una otra persona, si decidimos (juntos) así

Por ejemplo:
- No sé si *abro* esta botella de vino ... 
- ¿Porqué no? ¡Ábrela tranquilamente! 

- No sé si *abrir* esta botella de vino ... 
- Sí, sí ... dámela, yo la abro con mucho gusto ...


----------



## juandiego

_No sé si que (yo) abra esta botella es buena idea._ me suena perfecto.
_No sé si abrir esta botella es buena idea_, que creo no le suena mal a nadie, y _No sé si que se abra esta botella es buena idea_ son equivalentes sintácticas por ser dos variaciones de construcción de subordinadas sustantivas impersonales y lo único que las diferencia de la primera es que aquella sí tiene sujeto (yo). Todo esto sigue siendo válido si se omite en todos los casos _es una buena idea_ ya que en el fondo sabemos que se trata de eso.

Tal vez la validez de la expresión con subjuntivo _No sé si (yo) abr*a* esta botella_ este heredada de una extraña omisión del nexo _que_.


----------



## caniho

francisgranada said:


> Pregunto a los nativos, si no se puede(a) enteder la diferencia así:
> 
> _"No sé si *abro* (abra) esta botella de vino"_ se refiere explícitamente a _mí_ (seré *yo* que decidiré y eventualmente abriré la botella)
> 
> _"No sé si *abrir* esta botella de vino"_ se refiere a la idea _mía_, porque lo estoy diciendo yo, pero fisicamente la puede abrir también una otra persona, si decidimos (juntos) así (no veo ese sentido por ningún sitio)
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> - No sé si *abro* esta botella de vino ...
> - ¿Porqué no? ¡Ábrela tranquilamente!
> 
> - No sé si *abrir* esta botella de vino ...
> - Sí, sí ... dámela, yo la abro con mucho gusto ...



Coloquialmente, si quiero involucrar a otra persona diría: _no sé si que abramos esa botella_


----------



## Ibermanolo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _Tu hijo ha ganado. No sé si (vale la pena que) abras una botella de cava._


 
Eso aquí suera raro, raro.

No sé si abrir (dudo si hacerlo o no)

No sé si debes abrir (dudo si la otra persona debe o no hacerlo)

No sé si vas a abrir (dudo si la otra persona va a hacerlo o no)


----------



## juandiego

francisgranada said:


> Pregunto a los nativos, si no se puede(a) enteder la diferencia así:
> 
> _"No sé si *abro* (abra) esta botella de vino"_ se refiere explícitamente a _mí_ (seré *yo* que decidiré y eventualmente abriré la botella)
> 
> _"No sé si *abrir* esta botella de vino"_ se refiere a la idea _mía_, porque lo estoy diciendo yo, pero fisicamente la puede abrir también una otra persona, si decidimos (juntos) así
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> - No sé si *abro* esta botella de vino ...
> - ¿Porqué no? ¡Ábrela tranquilamente!
> 
> - No sé si *abrir* esta botella de vino ...
> - Sí, sí ... dámela, yo la abro con mucho gusto ...


Hola Francis.
No creo que tenga nada que ver con la persona del sujeto. De hecho en el caso con infinitivo, pese a que la subordinada _abrir esta botella_ estrictamente carece de sujeto, realmente es el de la oración principal. Es decir, por ejemplo:
_No sé si abrir esta botella._ [Yo no lo sé y yo también el que la abriría]
_No sabe si abrir esta botella._ [Él no lo sabe y él también el que la abriría]

Creo que el presente de indicativo _abro_ es incorrecto porque entra en conflicto con el _No sé si_. Esto, en principio, obviamente impide que lo que se va a decir a continuación sea una acción en presente como la de que se trata, de ahí la fuerte tendencia al futuro _No sé si abriré_, o a omitir cualquier referencia temporal con el infinitivo.


----------



## francisgranada

juandiego said:


> Hola Francis.
> No creo que tenga nada que ver con la persona del sujeto. De hecho en el caso con infinitivo, pese a que la subordinada _abrir esta botella_ estrictamente carece de sujeto, realmente es el de la oración principal. Es decir, por ejemplo:
> _No sé si abrir esta botella._ [Yo no lo sé y yo también el que la abriría]
> _No sabe si abrir esta botella._ [Él no lo sabe y él también el que la abriría]


 
Hola, tu explicación es muy buena. Lo he preguntado porque en algunas lenguas el ejemplo con infinitivo se podría entender un poco como se la pregunta fuese _¿Abrir o no abrir esta botella?_ (una pregunta "shakespeariana"....) 



> Creo que el presente de indicativo es incorrecto porque entra en conflicto con el _No sé si_. Esto, en principio, obviamente impide que lo que se va a decir a continuación sea un acto en presente, de ahí la fuerte tendencia al futuro _No sé si abriré_, o a omitir cualquier referencia temporal con el infinitivo.


 
Confirmo, con el futuro suena mejor también para mis orejas centroeuropeas .


----------



## duvija

Nada de subjuntivo para mí. No sé si abrir ... lo más normal.

Lo de estar referido a otra persona nunca se me ocurrió, y si se me ocurriera, no creo que pudiera usar el subjuntivo. 
De todos modos, no creo que la única opción de Lurrezco sea 'no sé si vale/valdrá la pena abrir...' porque es como si el hijo del otro realmente no se merece semejante vinacho . ''No sé si es legal, no sé si es importante, no sé si es demasiado poco..."


----------

